

RVM and Bundler in Five Seconds - nick_a
http://ginzametrics.com/rvm-bundler-in-five-seconds.html

======
callmeed
Are people using RVM in production? (like on a VPS) If so, how is that setup?

~~~
Bobby_Tables
RVM can generate wrappers for Passenger. So you use a separate gemset for each
app on the server, generate wrappers for each gemset, and then in your web
server config you pass the right wrapper to each Passenger directive. You
can't use more than one Ruby with Passenger, but you can use as many gemsets
as you want.

You can probably do similar things with unicorn, mongrel, etc, but I'm not
sure how those work :)

------
keen
That took me more than five seconds. Maybe I'm a slow reader.

------
Bobby_Tables
Bundler uses Gemfile, not .gemfile.

